# 10 week transformation (6 more weeks to follow)



## Cookerelius (Aug 9, 2014)

13 months ago solo pic
One year ago(small pic)
6 weeks in (split pic)
10 weeks in Solo pic

10 week transformation but I include myself a year ago at my lowest weight.  160lbs.  
Currently 210lbs dry solid gains.
Started at a "soft" 190lbs

All gains made during last 10 weeks.


----------

